# Are 64721 and 64719 code-able together?



## jfolz (May 17, 2017)

I have 2 well-versed sources telling me different guidelines to determine whether these two procedures are code-able together or not.

Source 1 says that as long as I have a good applicable diagnosis justifying each release, there are legitimately two structures requiring release to cure two separate symptomatic conditions.

Source 2 says that unless the procedures are done through a separate incision or by a different approach, they are not code-able together, although both were pre-diagnosed and not incidental to one another.

Any guide to written sources would be appreciated.  
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## jfolz (May 23, 2017)

*great, thanks!*

I am going with source 2, stating that 64721 and 64719 require a separate incision/ approach in order to be coded at the same time.


----------

